# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Opal Zine - May issue theme: DREAMS - Looking for submissions!

## wondergenic

Hello dreamers! I'm Alyssa and I'm a zine maker from Oakland, CA. The coming issue of my zine, called _Opal Zine_, is about dreams. Please send your poems, blurbs, comics, journal entries, drawings, photographs and all dream-related/dream-inspired art to [email protected]  :boogie: 

100 copies will be printed and distributed locally and to those willing to pay for postage.

Include your name if you want credit. I'll provide a link & password when the zine is online and available for viewing.

http://zinewiki.com/Opal_Zine

Thank you

----------


## wondergenic

Support this project: OPAL ZINE by Alyssa &mdash; Kickstarter

----------

